# Is there a way to prevent curled spurs on a 6 year old Laekenfelder hen?



## Kokoro (10 mo ago)

I have a Laekenfelder hen that is 6 years old. She's always had spurs, but they have now become a little of a problem since they curl back very far. I have to trim them to prevent them to hurt her leg, as seen in the picture.

*Is there a reason that spurs curl, and can it be prevented in some way?*

PS I adopted her from another home, and treatment of Knemidocoptes mutans (scaly leg mite) by dipping her feet regularly in oil is ongoing. It looks better for each month. *Can the mites affect the spurs to curl?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they were bad enough and present for an extended period of time I can see them having an effect on nails.

But that spur is about the strangest thing I've ever seen. Unless that's a clod of dirt caught in the curl it's way thicker than normal. The only thing you can do is trim it but if what I'm seeing is the entire spur it's not going to be easy.


----------



## Kokoro (10 mo ago)

Thanks for you thoughts! Yes, it's almost as thick as it looks like. There's some dirt too though 

I think the mites themselves are gone since a while, but it takes time for the feet to recover completely. However, the spurs seem to get more and more curly ...

It's no problem to trim it, it's just been trimmed today (as seen in pic). We do it with very coarse sand paper which is quick and great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The feet and legs don't look bad at all so what you've been doing is certainly working. 

I don't believe there is anything at all you can do about the curl. It's about like these people who let their nails grow to be a foot long and they curl all over the place. Your girl's might be doing it as I mentioned due to the changes caused by the mites. Damage the cuticle and the nail responds to that damage.


----------



## Kokoro (10 mo ago)

Yes, guess we just have to keep sanding along  It's enough to do it about once every two months so it's not a problem.

Thanks again for you thoughts and wish you a nice day!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not at all. It's why we're here. 

Also to goof off.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Kokoro said:


> Yes, guess we just have to keep sanding along  It's enough to do it about once every two months so it's not a problem.
> 
> Thanks again for you thoughts and wish you a nice day!


Your treatments are good and going well, just keep an eye on that one spur. Developmentally, I don't think there is much you can do, some birds just have an occasional thick or different spur or nail.


----------

